

 You don’t need 1 blog: you need 3. - prakash
http://www.47hats.com/index.php/2008/08/19/you-dont-need-1-blog-you-need-3/

======
Hexstream
Why not simply 1 blog with appropriate tags on your posts?

Personal, Professional, Technical, Speculation, Announce, Startup, Rant, Meta
(blogging about your blog).

You could even derive versions of your blog based on those tags, for example
one with (and Personal (not Professional) (not Startup) (not Technical)). So
you could have 4 sites: the one with all tags available, and 3 others with
restricted tags (that the user can restrict further). This way you can direct
someone to your Technical blog without them tripping in your Personal stuff.

~~~
OneSeventeen
Is there--understand, here, that I don't have a blog and haven't blogged, so I
have no idea--is there blog software that will do this for you already? Like,
handle a different URL, css styles, etc. but point to the same database? That
sounds like it would be really handy.

~~~
inklesspen
I couldn't find one, so I wrote my own.

~~~
OneSeventeen
I'd be interested in discussing it. If you (or anyone else) are, too, feel
free to email me at the address in my bio. Thanks!

------
Prrometheus
I need to start a blog called "57piglets"

edit: "67bigones" looks like it's available, too.

------
swombat
I liked the title, but the key points of the post kinda broke down into very
boring and obvious practical matters.

I thought a more interesting point to make would have been to say that you
need 3 personal blogs, for some reason or another. Now that'd be a nice,
juicy, meaty controversial statement to make.

~~~
pavelludiq
I have 3 blogs, i have one in Bulgarian in witch i post everything im
interested in, i have an English version of it, and a 3-rd blog where i post
the cartoons i draw. Im lazy and don't update my English blog very often, and
i haven't drawn anything in two weeks.

------
nuclear_eclipse
No, you just need a damn _left margin_ on your paragraphs!

